# DIMC Questions



## OMFGabriel (Aug 7, 2010)

I am 18, from Jersey, and will be dorming come this Oct whenever we gets dorms. I just have a few questions/comments that hopefully you can answer/address c:

1) Ragging the first week. I heard some scary ish about that, was wondering if its really a big thing or just like fake freshman friday.

2) Is buying an xbox a good idea? I mean I already have one in Lahore, but is bringing it a fantastic idea?

3) Are dorm roomies randomly assigned or do we get to choose. If we get to choose, anyone want to room with me? 

4) Are we allowed to bring fridges, TVs, and such into the dorms?

5) What can I expect the first few weeks in terms of studying and tests? I want to get a head start in my free time.

6) Are there any restaurants/halla gullah places that you would recommend for visiting?

7) Are the new dorms spiffy? Bathroom attached?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

Im also coming to DIMC this year.... so i guess i can try and help you...

1. to hell with ragging, it shouldnt happen and if it does... just deal with it, a little hazzing never hurt anyone.. and if you dont want to do something.. dont do it... in all honestly what can they do to you?? your paying over $16000 the admin will take your complaint seriously if you tell them

2.XBOX great idea, youll be bored as hell so yeah. 

3. Choose... random... whatever floats your boat

4. Fridges, tvs, microwaves yes...

5. Just begin reading.... most studying is just concept + repitition.. so build our concepts now ahead of time. 

6. Unless you havent noticed the state of the country... the city is under terrorist attacks and most recently underwater pal. On top of that there is an outbreak of dengue fever that has swept the country and is killing more people then any drone attack. 

7. Bathrooms attached, I dont know.. but there are bathrooms is that not good enough? and i dont know what spiffy means


biggest piece of advice i can give you is that this is PAKISTAN.. one of the most screwed up countries in the world today.... I don't know if you realize this but this is not America.. HAHA... NOT AT ALL. some of the questions your asking are a little out of place for Pakistan standards. Get ready to live like one of the most simplest people on earth.. and just be thankfull your in dimc and not in some craphole like nawaz sharif medical college or sargoda medical college... those places are really messed up beyond belief. 

take it easy.


----------



## OMFGabriel (Aug 7, 2010)

TheIncredible said:


> Im also coming to DIMC this year.... so i guess i can try and help you...
> 
> 1. to hell with ragging, it shouldnt happen and if it does... just deal with it, a little hazzing never hurt anyone.. and if you dont want to do something.. dont do it... in all honestly what can they do to you?? your paying over $16000 the admin will take your complaint seriously if you tell them
> 
> ...










A reply!

Yea I have gotten used to almost everything, I've been living here for almost 2 weeks now and I must say I love it. Just a note about the ragging, both of my Pakistani cousins who passed through med school said first week should just be avoided.







But whatever, I'll cross that bridge when it comes. Thanks for the answers, I just wanted to see someone else's opinion.

Also do you know the name of the Bank on campus?


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

I think its UBL but not sure... I know that is where our fees go.. but the one where the campus is... you can call the admission cell and talk to dr. tayyaba shell tell you


----------



## OMFGabriel (Aug 7, 2010)

TheIncredible said:


> I think its UBL but not sure... I know that is where our fees go.. but the one where the campus is... you can call the admission cell and talk to dr. tayyaba shell tell you


Will do. Thanks bro.


----------



## mjia5892 (Mar 13, 2011)

OMFGabriel said:


> Will do. Thanks bro.


well it is ubl.....present next to dow college of pharmacy(my place#happy) . Its near the second gate in front of radiology lab...


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

1. Haha, ragging's not that bad. The seniors who ragged my batch got in trouble, so it'll definitely be a lot chiller for you all 

2. An Xbox is definitely a good idea. I know most of the guys spend a lot of time playing on theirs, but your room will DEFF be the "party room" in the dorms. Just make sure you put it away during prep leave if you wanna pass 

3. I think the guys dorms are randomly assigned, if there's a guy with no roomie atm, you'll most likely get paired with him. The guys dorms are filling up fast though, so you might wanna hurry up and book your room ASAP. And no thanks, LOL. I'm very satisfied with my current rooming situation, Alhamdulillah hahaha

4. Fridges are allowed, I believe one or two of the guys had a TV to play Xbox on. But you really don't have time to watch TV anyways, unless you REALLY wanna make the time to watch some Paki dramas LOL. They do TRY to charge us a monthly fee for our electrical appliances, but we always get out of it. The dorm management honestly thinks that we're like made of money. You'll learn to put them in their place though.

5. First few months is DEFINITELY socializing time. Take advantage of the EXTREMELY light schoolwork and get to know your batch and make some really good friends. Your first module (unit) test will probably be mid to late December, and it's the easiest one you'll ever have. It doesn't count towards your GPA, but it's a good idea to take the module tests just so that you have an idea as to what you should expect on the final exams. And honestly, if you know your basics (cell, mitosis, RNA replication etc), you'll be good til January. That's when the fun stuff starts!

6. Plenty  Defense is a good distance away, but we've pretty much hit up any place that's worth going to over there. Once you move in, the guys in the dorms will fill you in on where and where NOT to go. And we use a really good site (karachisnob.com) to find out where the nice places are to go out for dinner or sheesha and stuff.

7. I heard they're pretty nice. The guys' dorms have a courtyard in the middle! (NOT FAIRRRR!!!) But as far as I know, they've got communal bathrooms =/

*And the bank on campus is UBL. It's not a full-fledged branch, but a collection point. There's also an ATM on campus, so you're settttt. 

Hope that helped  
If you've got anymore questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## OMFGabriel (Aug 7, 2010)

Mashaal said:


> 3. I think the guys dorms are randomly assigned, if there's a guy with no roomie atm, you'll most likely get paired with him. The guys dorms are filling up fast though, so you might wanna hurry up and book your room ASAP. And no thanks, LOL. I'm very satisfied with my current rooming situation, Alhamdulillah hahaha


Are they being assigned right now? Is there someone I should be contacting?


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

It's like, depending on who ever is there when you get there. Like if you come and move in one day, the next guy to come after you will probably be rooming with you. You can call the hostel's warden, I'll message you his cell number. Beware though, he's not the most straight forward person. They try to take advantage of us a lot, but you'll learn to deal with them soon enough.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for mentioning me, appreciate it.


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

Mashaal said:


> 1. Haha, ragging's not that bad. The seniors who ragged my batch got in trouble, so it'll definitely be a lot chiller for you all
> 
> 2. An Xbox is definitely a good idea. I know most of the guys spend a lot of time playing on theirs, but your room will DEFF be the "party room" in the dorms. Just make sure you put it away during prep leave if you wanna pass
> 
> ...



Hi? Ive already been accepted officially, do i stil have to BOOK the dorm room or will it be there... i plan on reaching karachi on october 4th


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

Mashaal said:


> 1. Haha, ragging's not that bad. The seniors who ragged my batch got in trouble, so it'll definitely be a lot chiller for you all
> 
> 2. An Xbox is definitely a good idea. I know most of the guys spend a lot of time playing on theirs, but your room will DEFF be the "party room" in the dorms. Just make sure you put it away during prep leave if you wanna pass
> 
> ...



Sorry Ms. Mashaal but another queshty.... is there a workout gym on campus + other sports to play? what are the timings that we are allowed to use the facilities?


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

TheIncredible said:


> Sorry Ms. Mashaal but another queshty.... is there a workout gym on campus + other sports to play? what are the timings that we are allowed to use the facilities?


There is a gym on campus, it's open Monday through Saturday,closed on Sundays. I'm not sure what time the open in the morning, but I believe the timings have been changed so that it's open until 8pm now. They alternate days between girls and boys, but sometimes on the days when no girls show up, they'll let the boys play if they want (they do get kicked out if girls end up showing up though lol). Also, Fridays are half days at school, so the gym and library both close early as well. Some times, the people don't even bother showing up lol.

Most of the guys play basketball constantly. Soccer's starting back up now, and cricket's also pretty common on campus. Honestly if you can find people who are willing to play a sport with you, you're set. If you wanna go swimming or something, I know some students go to AKU to use their pool, as well as the one that's available to the residents of Malir Cantt, but you'll have to pay every time that you go there.

And no problem, I'm here to help


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

Mashaal said:


> There is a gym on campus, it's open Monday through Saturday,closed on Sundays. I'm not sure what time the open in the morning, but I believe the timings have been changed so that it's open until 8pm now. They alternate days between girls and boys, but sometimes on the days when no girls show up, they'll let the boys play if they want (they do get kicked out if girls end up showing up though lol). Also, Fridays are half days at school, so the gym and library both close early as well. Some times, the people don't even bother showing up lol.
> 
> Most of the guys play basketball constantly. Soccer's starting back up now, and cricket's also pretty common on campus. Honestly if you can find people who are willing to play a sport with you, you're set. If you wanna go swimming or something, I know some students go to AKU to use their pool, as well as the one that's available to the residents of Malir Cantt, but you'll have to pay every time that you go there.
> 
> And no problem, I'm here to help








what is the tests and exam pattern... is it all mcq????



Im annoying... someone from this site told me this is the first year syllabus


*FIRST YEAR SYLLABUS DIMC*

* FIRST SEMESTER
*
Foundations of Anatomy 
Foundations of Biochemistry
Foundations of Physiology
Cell Cycle 
Blood
Locomotor (Upper and Lower Limb)
*Neurosciences*


second semester

Respiration
CVS
CNS
Head & Neck


Can you please confirm this? if not than plz tell whats right


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

In the new DIMC boys hostel... how is the closet space? Is it big enough to accomadate all of our belongings that we will be bringing. I want to know so I can bring the right amount of stuff with me.


----------



## ann00 (May 31, 2009)

Mashal - did you visit to Dow Hospital in Ojha Campus? How many patients have been admitted till now and did you see semester 8, 9, and 10 students involve in clinical rotations in ward? Please visit the hospital.Thank you. Saleem from Chicago


----------



## siatec (Aug 6, 2011)

lol there he goes again with his conspiracy thingy !!


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

As for the 1st Year syllabus, that's pretty much on point. 
Semester 1 was 3 modules for us:
Module 1: Foundation (of Anat, Phys, and Biochem) and Cell
Module 2: Blood
Module 3: Upper & Lower Limb (aka Locomotion)

I'm just finishing up Semester 2 and we've had 4 modules for this one:
Module 1: Respiratory System
Module 2: Cardiovascular System
Module 3: Neuro/CNS&PNS
Module 4: Head & Neck, Special Senses

The module tests are formatted with 50 BCQs (best choice questions), and 50 OSPE questions (some are true/false, some have pictures, fill in the blank with multiple choice, questions based off of CBLs, and now those SAT type questions when you have 4 statements and you have to choose the combination of which of those are correct).

The final exams are slightly different in the sense that the first two papers are BCQs only (100 of them).Paper 3 is split into 2 sections, A & B, and those are full of the other types of questions. Paper 4 is actually your Viva (oral exam), in which you've got stations where you get asked questions by an examiner who is either a teacher at DIMC, DMC, or SMC.

Paper 1: BCQs on Modules 1&2
Paper 2: BCQs on Module 3
Paper 3: Part A- OSPE questions on Modules !&2
Part B- OSPE questions on Module 3
Paper 4: Part A- Oral Exam on Mod1&2
Part B- Oral Exam on Mod 3


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

TheIncredible said:


> In the new DIMC boys hostel... how is the closet space? Is it big enough to accomadate all of our belongings that we will be bringing. I want to know so I can bring the right amount of stuff with me.


Haha, good question. I've seen pictures of the new guy's dorms but didn't get a chance to check them out before the guys moved in. As far as I can tell, their closets are bigger than ours  lol

If it's not big enough for your stuff, then you can buy your own cupboard, chest of drawers, side tables or whatever. That's what most of us girls have had to do. It's not that expensive here either


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Ms. Mashaal... You are our official Class of 2016 ambassador, feel free to rag on me, ill be there by the 5th.


----------



## MartyParty (Aug 2, 2011)

*[Your inappropriate and off-topic post has been deleted as it does not add to the discussion relevant to this thread.]

-Moderator

*


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

*[MOD EDIT: Your insulting language has been deleted.]*


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

I second that.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Bogus as the question might be, it doesn't warrant insults. Next time report a post or ignore it and leave the moderating to the moderators.

Sorry but both of you guys have received an infraction for insulting another member.


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry


----------



## seltiksfan (Sep 4, 2010)

hey you guys... was dimc hard to get into? 'cause i'm thinking about applying there next year.
'cause my subject tests scores are high in the high 600's.


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

Mashaal said:


> Sorry



How many new students have moved into the hostel?? I just got an email from admissions that they are overbooked and if you want to come you must email.. will it be a full batch this year or is this there pathetic attempt to attract more students?? 

Pakistanis are funny.


----------



## Whiterabbit (Aug 6, 2011)

They didn't say anything to me about hostel space. Just paid the money and they were like "thx so much". Better hurry before all the spots are gone!


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

Whiterabbit said:


> They didn't say anything to me about hostel space. Just paid the money and they were like "thx so much". Better hurry before all the spots are gone!



when are you reaching dimc


----------



## Whiterabbit (Aug 6, 2011)

The 6th of October I think.


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm not sure about the guys hostel, I've only met two boys from your batch and they both live off of campus. I've heard that a handful have moved in though. The guys hostel hasn't been fully completed though. There are two floors at the moment where they can actually let the guys room, the third is still being built. If you want a room though, hit them up ASAP cause the senior guys have been waiting to move in for a very long time and the rooms will go fast if they're not already gone...


----------



## Whiterabbit (Aug 6, 2011)

If they took my money, and I don't get a good room... there will probably be hell to pay. Maybe I can request my money back if they try to pull a fast one on me. I heard that the old boys dorm was above a radiology department or something, and that it was terrible beyond belief. If they try sticking me with that, I will probably just tell them to refund my money and I will live off campus.

I hope they don't have the audacity to think they can take my money and not provide me with the room they said they would.


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

Hmm, I'm pretty sure they've allotted you a good room iA. The rooms are brand-spankin'-new, so there won't be any fixing up necessary. At most, just some sweeping, mopping, and dusting (which is what they have "chachas" for). So iA you'll be alright


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Aw man i missed all the comments. Oh, and moderator! I totally don't appreciate the first sentence of this thread.


----------



## energetic (Nov 19, 2010)

there is a confirmed news that few seats are available at dimc in batch no 6. a
nyone interested pls rush.


----------



## humanman (May 23, 2012)

*new to DIMC*

hey guys , i am applying into DIMC .... i have LOADS of questions about DIMC ... well i see the last time someone replied was in november 2011 , i hope someone does reply now .... so , i havent applied yet , am i late ? can someone tell me the deadline ... my SAT is on june II , so should i apply NOW NOW , or after my SAT II ? ..... one thing that always bothers me , ALOT , is that is DIMC a stable place to live ? ... for example , is it REALLY TRUE that guys bring in their XBOX , and stuff inside ? ... is DIMC a boring place , because , i am an adventure seeking person :3 ... lol ..... okay , seriously , another thing is , which i find a bit awkward discussing , i am a smoker , who is trying his best to quit smoking before the university starts ... i dearly hope i am not the only one who faces the same problem ... yet again , is smoking allowed on the campus ? lol please dont consider a weird question , i just want to know about DIMC , since i am new to this ... 

THANK YOU


----------

